# AMD Radeon HD 7600G IGP GPUZ not working ever...



## Felipe.deleon (Jun 5, 2013)

I have one AMD A8 4555M APU on a HP sleekbook, CPUZ work's fine.

*But GPUZ not* it never have work on my note.

This is a scream of the  GPUZ it started in not working mode...







I'm Brazilian so the '' Não esta re...'' is the program is not working of windows...

*After leave like this for a minute to see if maybe it need same time to work the video driver stop working the scream goes black and back with a default video driver...Need to reset the Note to video get back to normal.*

CPUz is fine:





I have tested the last version GPU-Z.0.7.1 to do this scream test, i have used older version and not success either...

I think is because this IGPU is not supported yet how i send my result to TP fix it??? please help...


I wold like to using the program, because i have tested same clocks and wanted to validated...

see some of my resulting..

Furmark Benchmark default test 1280x720 anti-aliasing off fullscream:

CPU and GPU at default Score 355






CPU at default and GPU overclock from 423 MHz to 800 MHz Score 453






I have try a higher IGPU clock but the result is not good, or the computer fail or the score is just 455/460 not good enough and the computer fail just after the test.

forgive my bad english...


----------

